# People happy with MRV?



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

For the past many years, I've been distributing 2 DVRs (HR24, HR21) around the house using component video distribution. It is messy (component matrix switch, balanced audio, cat5 for sending remote control signals back, etc.), and limiting in some ways. 

I've been watching MRV take off here and am now considering moving my setup to MRV over DECA.

Right now, when I do remote viewing, control responses are instant, I have no video breakups, no stuttering since it is all video distribution.

What's it going to be like with MRV? Is it nice and stable? Any occasional glitches?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I use MRV as well as a video distribution via a Channel Plus modulator.

MRV works great for me. No stuttering, no distortion, no breakups, remote control is instant.

I still use distribution as well, because I don't have boxes at every TV and since some of the displays are SD, the modulator works well as an accompaniment to MRV.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine was kinda glitchy till Wilbur fixed it for me. I have a HR24 and HR22 and, other than an approx 5 second pause when I start a program from another DVR, I am extremely happy with the setup. No other problems whatsoever.


----------



## 3rdGenBruin (Oct 24, 2006)

And here is the rock solid proof it works: my wife not only can use it, she likes it.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

Our Mrv only hiccuped on the first day and has been seamless and flawless even for my technophobe wife who gets easily annoyed when my tech gadgets don't work perfectly.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

MRV over DECA? Absolutely! No problems here.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that I've removed the wireless unit, I am extremely happy with it. Lag time is only with initial start of a program, and that is usually short. I am half DECA, half regular ethernet, unsupported status. If you do it yourself it might be a minor pain to find someone to activate unsupported status. I think by now it ought to be easier.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

MRV via DECA or Hardwired works great for me - can't tell the difference between local recordings and remote ones


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've found two bad DECA modules in the last month. One caused the HR to lose the connections to other HRs and the other module caused massive stuttering on the content of the HR it was hooked up to. All is well now. Not bad considering that I've got twelve HRs hooked up. 

Overall, I'm really pleased with the MRV. Can't fault anyone for the bad modules, stuff happens (and it usually happens to me ).

My wife and son both use it extensively and are both very happy with it. Even my two year old granddaughter has figured out what it does. 

Rich


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Not only does it work great, the installation charges are also a deal. I spent more to run the Cat5 wire and add switches to use mrv than what it would cost to have the supported setup, when I add my next receiver I will just pay for the Deca MRV and use the stuff I installed for something else. I don't think I would ever go back to a non MRV setup.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm unsupported and it works perfectly. I hear if I had DECA, it would work even better.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I find MRV and DECA to be a great combo.
I have an HR20-700 and an HR21-??? in the same a/v cabinet. The HR21 has very poor remote response from my Pronto, but using it as a server with my HR20 as the clent, the remote responses are much better. The only time I actually have to switch to the HR21 now is to program new recordings. (Hopefully we will get collaborative scheduling soon so even that won't be necessary.)


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Been doing MRV for a long while...testing during the beta phase was at times painful.

That being said, MRV over DECA is nearly painless. The only thing is the initial delay to get a program started...once it spools up I rarely remember that I'm watching a show recorded on a different box.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Working beautiful here no problems


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I was a doubting Thomas back in May/June - decided to wait till August, figuring the installation glitches would be worked out.

I now consider MRV a complete success. I love it.


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

D* just came and installed MRV over DECA last Saturday. (Poor tech, long story another thread). 

Having used the MRV for little time, I do love the usefulness of watching recordings on the other DVR in the house. And it has been wife approved... :grin:

But now we are faced with our terrible recording habits from before MRV. With the new season of programming starting up we found out pretty quickly that we had both DVR's recording the same shows at the same time and now have two copies. 

I think my wife and me will take longer to get acclimatized to having this feature back in our lives from our days with the T*vo MRV system about 3 years ago. The spool up time seems not as bad as I remember with the wireless G of the T*vo units. 

Overall, we have missed MRV and now have it back.


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Love it. Hardwired using my own network - essentially transparent operation. Only a slight delay in remote control responses is the only clue that I am watching by MRV. Easily worth the extra cost. If only we could schedule recordings via MRV.

Prior to MRV, I was using whole house distribution via Channel Plus (stereo) modulators. SD, of course, and not that good SD at that.


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

All sounds good - except for the inability to schedule a recording on another DVR? You have to go to the room where the DVR is located to schedule a recording? Any plans to fix that?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ptrubey said:


> All sounds good - except for the inability to schedule a recording on another DVR? You have to go to the room where the DVR is located to schedule a recording? Any plans to fix that?


If there's plans to add that DirecTV hasn't told me.

Don't forget that you could use the web application or smartphone scheduling via the internet to do that vs. going to the room with the HD DVR.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm very pleased with DECA based MRV, and I have one additional box outside the DECA cloud with wireless N and it integrates with the deca system just fine.

Couldn't be happier. 3 HD-DVRs, 1 HD receiver only.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

You can scedule a remote recording from an H21, H23, or H24 HD receiver that is MRV enabled (and connected) just not from one DVR to another. I suspect this hold is D* trying to brew up a mega DVR and wean us from having multiple DVRs and use regular H series units.

I would really prefer they implement remote scheduling regardless of receiver "class" and realize we have multiple DVRs in our households for reasons that a single mega DVR might not adequately solve. But that's just me.

The remote scheduling is like using the internet scheduler in that you can only select a DVR to record on and only the program as defaulted (adding extra time at the end must be done later on the assigned DVR as the remote only schedules the program without options for start and end times (or series record options either).

Still, it is a step in the right direction...

Don "MRV over hardwired Ethernet has been very good to me" Boton



ptrubey said:


> All sounds good - except for the inability to schedule a recording on another DVR? You have to go to the room where the DVR is located to schedule a recording? Any plans to fix that?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

MRV worked just fine for me over my regular network. I changed to the DECA setup several months ago and it still works great. I wanted to get a SWiM16 and get rid of splitters and a SWiM5 and SWiM8. I'm very happy with my installation. Four DVRs and two receivers.


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes indeed. A mega-DVR would be fine IF you could do trick play from regular H series units. A local HR series also allows you to do retroactive recording of a show if the DVR was on that station. 

Frankly, with MRV, I'm not sure what is the utility of even having a DirecTV receiver at the remote locations. ie. if you had a single mega-DVR that could record, say 4 shows at once, your remote locations could be simpler client units that don't have a DirecTV tuner - they would always show live or recorded shows from the mega-DVR. This way you could have trick play and retroactive recording from remote locations.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

rich584 said:


> I've got twelve HRs hooked up.


12?!? :eek2: Holy HD DVRs Batman! You must have a mile long play list. :lol:

I got DECA/MRV installed 2 weeks ago. It works great. It would be even better if they would implement the few things already mentioned here. Love having all my shows on one list.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine is hardwired with virtually no issues at all.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Works great for me!


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

I have used MRV over both Ethernet (both FastE & GigE) and DECA with no problems.

The bottom line is that MRV works just fine *IF IT IS PROPERLY INSTALLED AND CONFIGURED*.

The question should be "Why are so many MRV systems not properly installed and configured?"

Just my experience and opinion, YMMV.

PS - No UPnP, no static / fixed / reserved IP addresses and no port forwarding, just proper network and router configuration and good old fashioned DHCP.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I love MRV. Use it several times a week. ZERO problems.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Since I made the IP addresses static I have had no problems whatsoever. Prior to that I would have to reboot receivers to regain MRV.

I love it!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

BTW - Static IP addresses should be mandatory (IMHO)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm enjoying it. 

It only hiccup is it occasionally lose the network for a few seconds. Most times, nothing happens. On a couple occasion it loses it spot on the playback.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just curious, is anyone using an R22 with SWiM/DECA/MRV? If so, is it working good, and does it communicate well with the HR's? I'm helping a friend out later with his upgrade install and wanted to make sure everything will work right.

Thanks


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

I was a huge proponet of the wired network/giga ethernet route because I have more bandwidth then I'll ever need. I figured, well, they're doing the install so if it works fine, if not I'll take out the DECA and go wired. I'm leaving it as is. That said, I now have a full HR24 environment which may be the real game changer. Knock on wood... the DECA/Broadband/HR24 setup has been rock solid for over a month with not one single problem. I have no drop outs, no picture issues, and happy to report no problems with DirecTV apps. 

Now if they can just introduce a sidecar USB based blu-ray player we'll be set. (We can all dream)


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> For the past many years, I've been distributing 2 DVRs (HR24, HR21) around the house using component video distribution.


I use a component distribution amp ($15 clearance at RadioShack) with my H24-700 receiver; it sends the video from the receiver to both a TV and a Slingbox, which I use to watch my programming from my various DVRs while away from home (laptop or Android phone) and also to watch TV in the guest bedroom. The Slingbox (in addition to other devices) also resides on the DECA network, but I've never had any issues. One of these days I'll do a straight computer-to-computer test over DECA to test its limits.


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

I love MRV and it is well worth the $3 extra every month. Although, I do wish it was included as part of the standard package. Especially since once it's connected up, it costs D* NOTHING to maintain the service.


----------



## fishman (Jul 13, 2007)

Running wired ethernet with no issues.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

works fine here hard wired.


----------

